

Palm Smacked Down In USB Dispute With Apple - allenbrunson
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/ByteOfTheApple/blog/archives/2009/09/palm_smacked_do.html

======
shinratdr
This pointless game Palm is playing makes no sense to me. Has nobody at Palm
ever owned a Mac and a Nokia phone or Blackberry?

I just don't understand why they didn't take the obvious and professional
route (that many other companies have taken), and just access the public XML
file that iTunes generates to allow 3rd party syncing applications.

It would be a much more significant issue had there been no way for 3rd party
devices to access the iTunes library. But there is, and its been there forever
& is in use by other phone companies for the exact same purpose Palm is
attempting to achieve.

What does Palm stand to gain from a feature that can break at another
companies whim with no advance notice?

Its a shame too, because besides this one really stupid move, I'm really
starting to like Palm's current direction. A new OS that is actually out, on
new devices, with more in the pipeline? And I can actually hold this device
with this OS in my hand rather than just reading about it? Bring on the new
Palm.

Just drop this one stupid issue, PLEASE. To everyone but Engadget commenters,
it makes them look bad.

------
Skeuomorph
Sure seemed there was no way this could go any other way for Palm. Their
letter to USB seemed a PR stunt at best, and likely to backfire at worst. For
the sake of OS stability, I'm glad it did.

Each vendor of devices and software for those devices should be able to have
its drivers and apps listen to and interact with its own devices without
worrying about interlopers.

Good for USB-IF.

------
mildweed
The USB-IF, Inc. Board of Directors is composed of the following companies and
their designated representative Directors:

    
    
        * Hewlett-Packard Company - Alan Berkema
        * Intel Corporation - Jeff Ravencraft
        * LSI Corporation - Dave Thompson 
        * Microsoft Corporation - Fred Bhesania 
        * NEC Corporation - Steve Roux 
        * ST-Ericsson - Geert Knapen 
    

Microsoft has always been pro DRM. Intel has leaned pro DRM often. I don't
know where HP, NEC, or Ericsson stand, but If the first two hold any sway, I'm
not surprised by this ruling.

~~~
allenbrunson
This doesn't seem to me to be very much about DRM. Palm is making use of
Apple's USB identifier in an unauthorized way.

Nobody is stopping Palm from syncing their Pre with iTunes. They should write
their own sync app and be done with it.

------
bhousel
Simple solution: Palm should make the USB ID field a text box in a preferences
screen somewhere.

It would default to the correct "Palm" ID, but hey, if the user wants to
change it...

